# Any chance of 1D IV and 600EX compatibility in the future?



## johnsonstudios (Nov 14, 2012)

Wondering if there is any chance Canon will make a firmware update for the 1D IV so they can use the group function with the new 600EX flashes? I know Canon doesn't want to do this for all their cameras, but doesn't it seem like they should give pros who have invested in 1 series cameras as new as the Mark IV this update? Thoughts?


----------



## SJTstudios (Nov 14, 2012)

I honestly don't believe so sorry, they want to get people who want the 600rt to buy a new dslr. Although if you like the 1d mark iv for for the crop, the supposed 7d mark ii should fit your needs. Selling your 1d mark iv could get you a 5d iii and the 7d. Sorry to break the bad news, but Canon is trying to pull money out of people since they can't make a billion any more.


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 14, 2012)

johnsonstudios said:


> Wondering if there is any chance Canon will make a firmware update for the 1D IV so they can use the group function with the new 600EX flashes?



Canon has an interest in phasing out aps-h so that they can sell more expensive tele lenses for people who aren't satisfied a crop sensor. For this reason alone Canon imho won't add *any* firmware features, and they aren't in the habit of doing so anyway - they only do it when pressed by the market (5d2 video, 7d2 auto-iso, 5d3/1dx f8).

Bad news for you: esp. the group function is the "premium" feature only available on the newest 1dx/5d3 bodies, since older bodies like 5d2 without rt ui are compatible with the 600rt even if Canon tries to say otherwise (hss speed) - why would Canon backport this? And they didn't to paid firmware updates yet.


----------

